# Using a fighting stick for Mame



## Imperial Impact (May 12, 2011)

So, uh, how do I setup this thing up with mame/cps3emulator?


----------



## Ixtu (May 12, 2011)

I always use my trusty fighting stick to maim.


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 12, 2011)

Well that didn't answer my question...


----------



## Runefox (May 12, 2011)

What fighting stick is it, and what OS are you using?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 12, 2011)

Runefox said:


> What fighting stick is it, and what OS are you using?


 Madcatz 360, XP


----------



## Ley (May 12, 2011)

I was going to be all 'WTF IS A MAME' but then google search later..


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 12, 2011)

I think I need a driver...


----------



## Runefox (May 13, 2011)

Here's the driver (Click Support, then choose your OS and then download "Xbox 360 Accessories Software 1.2 32-bit for Windows XP (SP2 or later) 													(exe)"; Any 360-compatible controller should work with that, including your fighting stick. Once installed, you should be able to set it up with MAME like any other controller (which is to say, launch game, go into input settings, set up buttons, and you're good to go).


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 13, 2011)

"Setup cannot continue because one or more of the required installation files are missing or damaged. Run setup again from the software CD-ROM or another reliable installation source."


----------



## Runefox (May 13, 2011)

Odd. Try downloading again?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2011)

Okay, It works.

Thank you.


----------

